

Prevent Google Glass from Auto-Uploading Photos - jimrandomh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20644764/prevent-google-glass-from-auto-uploading-photos?noredirect=1#comment31485181_20644764

======
malka
If i'm reading correctly, you cannot disable the auto-upload ? awesome...

~~~
blueskin_
My understanding was you can, but only if you also disable google plus. While
relatively few people use it, I'd bet a majority of google glass users will.

~~~
jimrandomh
Nope. Google has made statements saying that disabling Google Plus will stop
the auto-upload, but direct testing shows that it doesn't.

